# nice hang tags



## ttcibryan (Sep 27, 2006)

i am interested in adding really nice hang tags to my t-shirts, much like the ones you can see on the front page of www.barkingirons.com. Does anyone know where i can get hang tags made this nice? I think it is a nice touch to higher end lines explaining what the company or line is about and being able to put a bar code on it. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

You might try the hang tag company that's a sponsor here, I think they are sending free samples to T-shirt Forum members:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3937


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Twinge makes a good suggestion with clothinglabels4u.com . 

Also, I know of other members here who have ordered business cards with rounded edges that they used as hangtags.


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Rogeneration.com is excellent. You should get in contact with Derek. He has the recycled card stock with the jute string. 

Its also called www.thelabelfactory.com


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Yea, hangtags accentuate and identify your line. Especially how and where their positioned on the garment. Barking Irons has gained major notoriety because of its "cowboy vintage" style tees. Great quality too. One of my favorite lines is Kings of Glory. Awesome line, awesome packaging. 

www.kingsofglory.com


----------



## 3AT3M (Oct 9, 2006)

for a cheaper version, you could just get 5000 business cards at jakprints.com and then print whatever you want on both sides. that would be like $120.


----------



## Tomfoolery (Sep 27, 2006)

KOG, nice website


----------



## vintagediscount (Oct 9, 2006)

We use buttons for our "hangtags." You get to create the design and so fourth and then it can also serve as advertising if your customer keeps the button and wears it.

My store is a little different then I think most on this forum. We deal in exclusively vintage clothing so it is already worn clothing and a lot of our target market love the buttons. We just simply put them on the item and ship it away. We also have made them to sort of stand out, if you look at my avatar, you will know what I mean. And yes we did know what we were doing when we came up with the button. I am a big fan of "viral" marketing because anything that gets you remembered is alright in my book.

You then have the ability to make changes if you want with what your hang-tag looks like and so fourth.

Button Boy is the cheapest place to get button makers and materials.

http://www.buttonboyinc.com/index.htm

Just an idea.


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

vintagediscount said:


> We use buttons for our "hangtags." You get to create the design and so fourth and then it can also serve as advertising if your customer keeps the button and wears it.
> 
> My store is a little different then I think most on this forum. We deal in exclusively vintage clothing so it is already worn clothing and a lot of our target market love the buttons. We just simply put them on the item and ship it away. We also have made them to sort of stand out, if you look at my avatar, you will know what I mean. And yes we did know what we were doing when we came up with the button. I am a big fan of "viral" marketing because anything that gets you remembered is alright in my book.
> 
> ...


Nice idea, Joe. I like it!!


----------



## yummymom007 (Dec 10, 2006)

I am going to be using dog tags do to a lot of my designs having a military fling..I am also going to bling them out to give my customers something to wear....

Amanda


----------



## dacaligirl13 (Feb 21, 2007)

bachlabel.com sells labels and hangtags.


----------

